# Signing things?



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I have a question. My husband is painting ties for sale at a booth. What he is doing is getting nice ties and painting an afghan hound on it. Now I think it would be a good idea for him to sign the little paintings.
BUT this can be difficult since sometimes the fabric has a design in it and it is impossible to paint, even with a tiny brush, things as delicate as a signature.
So I was wondering if anyone used something like a fabric pen?" If there is such a thing? Has anyone heard of something like that?? Where to get it??
Thanks
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

I know that Hobby Lobby has paint pens. They are like markers with paint in them. I am sure that you could probably find some fabric paint pens. Look it up online and see if anyone of the craft stores might carry them.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

What he can do instead of signing every one is to make a signature item. George Morland was rumoured to use a mouse in every painting and he didnt sign all his artwork but my cousin said you can usually find a mouse somwehre in his expereince with his paintings. Your Dh could make up a signature creature and find a spot on every tie to put it


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

You could have a small cloth label made and sew/glue on the underside of them ... but I would definitely put some sort of "signature" on his artwork!!!!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't sign his name, but rather make a mark of symbol of some sort that represented his name. You don't want his signature going out to the masses. Even if he just uses his initials in a symbol, it would be better for his own identity safety rather than signing his name.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

There's people who paint (and sign) turkey feathers so I know that theres something out there thatll do it. Probably the paint pens previously mentioned.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

What about a stamp, he can do initials or his mark. 
http://www.nettally.com/palmk/RubberStampMaterials.html


----------

